# متجدد /محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ل م/ أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

لقد جئت لكم اليوم بالمجموعة الشاملة في هندسة الزلازل وكيفية تصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل ولقد وجدت هذا الموضوع قليلا ماتناوله الاعضاء في شكل محاضرات فيديو ووجدت انه موضوع مهم لكل المنشأت خاصة العالية وهذا مادفعني لاختيار تلك الدراسة نقطة البحث الخاصة بدراستي ​ 



​ 

وسوف تجدون في تلك الدروس السلاسة والبساطة التي تجعلنا نفهم هندسة الزلازل من بدايتها بدون صعوبة او تعقيد​ 

وهذا مقرر لقائمة الدروس التي تتناولها الدورة​ 






​ 
اولا​ 
  محاضرات فيديو بالصوت والصورة في ديناميكية المنشأت والزلازل للمهندس /أيمن قنديل ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)​ 
ثانيا 

*محاضرات فيديو في هندسة الزلازل وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومة الزلازل 
على هذه الروابط*

الحلقة الاولي ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?glmoimyta0o​ 

الحلقة الثانية​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210406245/9fc17027/earth_q_2__1_.html​ 

الحلقة الثالثة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210450782/4650b8cf/earth_quake3.html​ 

الحلقة الرابعة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210450795/c12f1c2d/earth_quake_4.html​ 

رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات 1و2و3و4​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210457535/a5931870/earth_quake_engineering_1234_.html​ 
الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/210703427/925248a3/earth_quake_5.html​ 
الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/211088035/3e4d47de/earth_q_6.html

الحلقة السابعة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/211146426/5725c66e/earth_quake_7.html​ 
الحلقة الثامنة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/211184806/3f07802/earth_quake_8.html

ملف البوبوينت للحلقات 5و6و7و8

http://www.4shared.com/file/211191044/8d3f5410/powerpoint_5678.html

الحلقة التاسعة ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/212988348/1b1c58a8/earth_q_9.html

الحلقة العاشرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/213140698/e219a839/earth_quake_10.html

الحلقة الحادية عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/213066698/76ee7720/earth_quake_11.html

الحلقة الثانية عشر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/213534825/d3112914/earth_quake_12.html​
رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات من 1 الي 12

http://www.4shared.com/file/214253840/3f14b932/earth_quake_engineering.html

رابط لكل دروس الدورة مجمعة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/230819097/970145c8/___online.html

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821111/c12276ee/earth_q__13.html

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821147/5536279e/e_q_14.html
​اسالكم صالح الدعاء​​ 
هذا وسوف اقوم بتكلمة الدروس علي نفس المشاركة لكي تعم الفائدة​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء لوالدتي ووالدي بالشفاء​ 
((اللهم اعني علي تكملة ما بدات))​


----------



## majdiotoom (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونسأل الله العظيم الشفاء التام لوالديك...اللهم اجز امهاتنا وابائنا خير الجزاء وارحمهم كما ربونا صغارا


----------



## م.إسلام (29 يناير 2010)

الله يكرمك , بس ممكن الكتاب أو الكتب التي استقيت منها الشرح , أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك بهذا الطلب , شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

ولكن لى استفسار عند حضرتك هل هذا الموضوع مختلف عن موضوع سابق لحضرتك عن شروحات فيديو عن الديناميك وضعته حضرتك بالقسم ومن ثم جارى الاستمرار فى الموضوع السابق ايضا
أم هونفسه الموضوع السابق ولكن تم طرحه بشكل آخر للاعضاء وبالتالى أقوم بغلق الموضوع السابق نظرا لتكراره

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى الاطلاع على الشروحات نظرا لان عندى بعض المعرفة البسيطة عن الامر واتمنى الاستزادة منه بهذه الشروحات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## olma (29 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس صاحب الهمة العالية والمستقبل المشرق بإذن الله ، ولي نفس التساؤل الذي سأله الأخ سنا الإسلام ، مع الدعاء لك بحسن الجزاء وإعانتك على إتمام هذه السلسلة الهامة ، 
شكرا لك ماتقوم به


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> 
> ولكن لى استفسار عند حضرتك هل هذا الموضوع مختلف عن موضوع سابق لحضرتك عن شروحات فيديو عن الديناميك وضعته حضرتك بالقسم ومن ثم جارى الاستمرار فى الموضوع السابق ايضا
> أم هونفسه الموضوع السابق ولكن تم طرحه بشكل آخر للاعضاء وبالتالى أقوم بغلق الموضوع السابق نظرا لتكراره
> ...


 
هذا الموضوع خاص بدراسة الزلازل كهندسة وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومتها اما الموضوع السابق الخاص بديناميكا المنشأت فهو دراسة لتاثير الموجات الديناميكية علي المنشأت وان شئت اضفت الموضوع الخاص بالديناميك للموضوع الحالي لكن ذلك الموضوع هو الاساس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الخامسة*


الحلقة الخامسة


http://www.4shared.com/file/210703427/925248a3/earth_quake_5.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## م.إسلام (29 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/210703427/925248a3/earth_quake_5.html
> ...



الله يكرمك , بس ممكن الكتاب أو الكتب التي استقيت منها الشرح , أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك بهذا الطلب , شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 يناير 2010)

سوف اقوم برفع الكتب التي استقيت منها الشرح في نهاية الدورة لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## م.إسلام (30 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> سوف اقوم برفع الكتب التي استقيت منها الشرح في نهاية الدورة لكي تعم الفائدة



شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> هذا الموضوع خاص بدراسة الزلازل كهندسة وتصميم المنشأت لمقاومتها اما الموضوع السابق الخاص بديناميكا المنشأت فهو دراسة لتاثير الموجات الديناميكية علي المنشأت وان شئت اضفت الموضوع الخاص بالديناميك للموضوع الحالي لكن ذلك الموضوع هو الاساس



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أفهم من ذلك ان الموضوعين منفصلين عن بعضهما 

أى أن الموضوع الآخر الخاص بالديناميك له تكملة حضرتك تقصد ومنفصل عن الموضوع الجديد 
أم ان موضوع الديناميك يقتصر فقط على تلك الحلقتين فاذا كان مقتصر على تلك الحلقتين فالنضمهم لهذا الموضوع افضل كون الديناميك تمهيد لعلم الزلازل على ما اعتقد باعتبار حمل الزلزال حمل ديناميكى

حضرتك ادرى ما اذا كان موضوع منفصل وله تكلمة يترك كما هو واذا كان مقتصر فقط على تلك الحلقتين فليضم كبداية للموضوع الجديد

بانتظار رد حضرتك بخصوص ذلك الأمر 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أفهم من ذلك ان الموضوعين منفصلين عن بعضهما
> 
> أى أن الموضوع الآخر الخاص بالديناميك له تكملة حضرتك تقصد ومنفصل عن الموضوع الجديد
> ...


 

بامكان حضرتك ضم الموضوع الاول لتلك الموضوع باعتبار علم الديناميك تمهيدا لعلم الزلازل


----------



## sreem (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من شروحات رائعه


----------



## majdiotoom (30 يناير 2010)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة السادسة*

الحلقة السادسة


http://www.4shared.com/file/211088035/3e4d47de/earth_q_6.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

ارجو معرفة رأيكم في الشرح
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السادسة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/211088035/3e4d47de/earth_q_6.html
> ...



تمت اضافة هذا الرابط للمشاركة الاصلية


كما تم الاشارة الى موضوع الديناميك ببداية هذا الموضوع بوضع رابط الموضوع به لسهولة التوصل اليه مع الاحتفاظ بالموضوع كما هو للاضافة اليه اى روابط تستجد طالما ان موضوع الديناميك ايضا متجدد​ 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة السابعة*

الحلقة السابعة 


http://www.4shared.com/file/211146426/5725c66e/earth_quake_7.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات 

اسالكم صالح الدعاء


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

*الحلقة الثامنة*

الحلقة الثامنة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/211184806/3f07802/earth_quake_8.html​ 


انتظروني في المزيد​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يناير 2010)

*ملف البوبوينت للحلقات 5و6و7و8*


ملف البوبوينت للحلقات 5و6و7و8


http://www.4shared.com/file/211191044/8d3f5410/powerpoint_5678.html



اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السابعة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/211146426/5725c66e/earth_quake_7.html
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثامنة​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/211184806/3f07802/earth_quake_8.html​
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> ملف البوبوينت للحلقات 5و6و7و8
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/211191044/8d3f5410/powerpoint_5678.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت لتسهيل اضافة الروابط الجديدة وتسهيل فتح باب النقاش والاطلاع على الموضوع للزملاء

بالاضافة الى طلب بمتابعة الموضوع الآخر الخاص بديناميكا المنشآت من حضرتك واضافة الجديد به نظرا لاهميته

جارى الاطلاع ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

كنت اود معرفة راي الزملاء في تلك الشروحات


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

اكثر من رائعه الشروحات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة التاسعة*


الحلقة التاسعة ​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/212988348/1b1c58a8/earth_q_9.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (1 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة متابعين اولا بأول


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

olma قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس صاحب الهمة العالية والمستقبل المشرق بإذن الله ، ولي نفس التساؤل الذي سأله الأخ سنا الإسلام ، مع الدعاء لك بحسن الجزاء وإعانتك على إتمام هذه السلسلة الهامة ،
> شكرا لك ماتقوم به


 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة التاسعة ​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/212988348/1b1c58a8/earth_q_9.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (1 فبراير 2010)

والله يا أخي أنا مش لاقي كلام يوفيك حقك ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك خير الجزاء على مساعدتك لزملائك شروحات أكثر من رائعة كعادتك دائما أتمنى لك مزيد كل توفيق و تألق.


----------



## السيف العراقي (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونور طريقك وحفظ والديك من كل مكروه

تحياتي لك


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك اللـــــــــــه فيك وزادك من علمه ونفعك به --- مشكوووووور على مجهوداتك الرائعة لانك دائما رائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة العاشرة*

الحلقة العاشرة


http://www.4shared.com/file/213140698/e219a839/earth_quake_10.html



انتظروني في المزيد

اسالكم صالح الدعاء
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة الحادية عشر*


الحلقة الحادية عشر



http://www.4shared.com/file/213066698/76ee7720/earth_quake_11.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

انتظروني في المزيد
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة الثانية عشر*

الحلقة الثانية عشر 


http://www.4shared.com/file/213534825/d3112914/earth_quake_12.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات 

ولكنني اريد معرفة رايكم في الشرح​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة العاشرة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/213140698/e219a839/earth_quake_10.html
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الحادية عشر
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية عشر
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/213534825/d3112914/earth_quake_12.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## olma (2 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


 
الحقيقة انت من يستحق الشكر والتقدير، ونرجو ان لا يهمك الأصوات المحبطة ودوما من الخير ان نشعل شمعة من ان نلعن لون العتمة ، جزاك الله خيرا" لكل ماتقدمه


----------



## essam awad11 (3 فبراير 2010)

أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 فبراير 2010)

*رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات من 1 الي 12*

رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات من 1 الي 12


http://www.4shared.com/file/214253840/3f14b932/earth_quake_engineering.html


جاري تحضير باقي الدروس​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> رابط ملف البوربوينت للحلقات من 1 الي 12
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/214253840/3f14b932/earth_quake_engineering.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو البهاء88 (3 فبراير 2010)

ينصر دينك . وبارك الله فيك . الموضوع كثير قيم


----------



## م.إسلام (5 فبراير 2010)

رائع أخي أيمن , و أرجو منك رفع المصادر


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## azeez3500 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع المهم


----------



## aymanghaffar (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عوف ابو غانم (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## saadetman (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في المزيد


----------



## ديار26 (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله بالتي هي احسن
مشكور يالغالي
موفق يارب


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسأل الله الشفاء لوالديك ولجميع مرضي المسلمين


----------



## ابونمه (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## galal zakaria (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وافاض عليك من علمه وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد نتوف (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على تبسيط الأمور


----------



## كمال محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله أن كلمة شكرا لك قليلة في حقك وتستاهل التقييم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 فبراير 2010)

رابط لكل دروس الدورة مجمعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/230819097/970145c8/___online.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (27 فبراير 2010)

تم التحميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 فبراير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> رابط لكل دروس الدورة مجمعة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/230819097/970145c8/___online.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## محمد 977 (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hamzeaziz (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد نتوف (28 فبراير 2010)

أخونا أيمن لك الشكر لكن لم أستطع فتح الملفات بعد تنزيلها


----------



## مشعلكو (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد 22 (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا وشفا لك والداك واطال الله لك فى اعمارهما 
ونطمع فى المزيد


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ....


----------



## alvdivua (4 مارس 2010)

*حتى تعم الفائدة*

السلام عليكم باش مهندس 
لا زالت مشاركاتكم تزخر بالفائدة وتفيض بالمعرفة وتتكلل عنها خبرة تُذهب عنا قيود الدراسة التقليدية 
فلكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ,,, 
ولكن اخوتكم في اليمن يلاقون الصعوبة في اخذ الروابط لأن الروابط في موقع 4shear وهذا الموقع في اليمن مغلق فلذا نرجوا من اساتذتنا ان يعيدوا رفع المشاركات على موقع mediafair ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 مارس 2010)

*الدرس 13 و 14*

الدرس 13 و 14

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821111/c12276ee/earth_q__13.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/234821147/5536279e/e_q_14.html
​


----------



## Alkadry (5 مارس 2010)

ربنا يشفي ابويك وجميع مرضى المسلمين وكل مريض في الدنيا.
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## HCIVILENG (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح... ممتع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس 13 و 14
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/234821111/c12276ee/earth_q__13.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## essam awad11 (6 مارس 2010)

أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندسنا القدير أيمن على مواصلتك المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## samky (8 مارس 2010)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم على هذا المشاركة


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (9 مارس 2010)

قال رسول الله* - ‬صلى الله عليه وسلم*-: { ‬إن من الناس مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر،* ‬وإن من الناس مفاتيح للشر مغاليق للخير،* ‬فطوبى لمن جعل الله مفاتيح الخير على* ‬يديه وويل لمن جعل الله مفاتيح الشر على* ‬يديه } * . ( ‬صحيح ابن ماجة ).

أخي المهندس أيمن: أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلك مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر ،وأن يجزيك ووالديك خير الجزاء.
وعندي سؤال شخصي لك الخيار في الإجابة عنه أو تجاهله: هل المهندس المعماري حسن قنديل من الإسكندرية قريبك ؟ أم هو تشابه للألقاب فقط ؟!!


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
يابشمهندس ياريت الرفع كله يكون ع الميديا فير الفور شيرد لايدعم استكما التحميل ودي مشكلة


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (10 مارس 2010)

عايز الكتب ضروري يابشمهندس لو سمحت لانني مشروع انشاءات بالحاسب في هندسة الزقازيق والكلام ده مطلوب مني وبحاجة إليه كووود او pdf ايا كان المصدر


----------



## saidelsayedab (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا م/أيمن وسدد خطاك وزادك علما


----------



## HATOOOMA (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## alsahrif (20 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ,,, دائما متميز ,,, ماشاء الله ,,, 
لكن يا حبذا لو تم رفع المفات على موقع mediafire
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابو صالحة (19 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس أيمن اعمل الحلقات برابط الحلقة الأولى mediafire لأن الرابط 4shared معطل عندي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*انتظروني في الجديد*​


----------



## اشرف الخراط (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا طالب بكالريوس هندسه طنطا 
مشروع structure
وبجد منبهر بمجهودك الكبير معانا يا باشمهندس ايمن والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
بس لو ممكن مساعده انا اخدت نقطه بحثيه عن (pounding )
لو ممكن اي ابحاث او اي كتاب يساعدني 
وسؤال كمان ازاي امثل علي الساب الارتطام بين المبنيين 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

olma قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس صاحب الهمة العالية والمستقبل المشرق بإذن الله ، ولي نفس التساؤل الذي سأله الأخ سنا الإسلام ، مع الدعاء لك بحسن الجزاء وإعانتك على إتمام هذه السلسلة الهامة ،
> شكرا لك ماتقوم به



جزاكم الله خيرا



خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ونسأل الله العظيم الشفاء التام لوالديك...اللهم اجز امهاتنا وابائنا خير الجزاء وارحمهم كما ربونا صغارا






م.إسلام قال:


> الله يكرمك , بس ممكن الكتاب أو الكتب التي استقيت منها الشرح , أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك بهذا الطلب , شكرا جزيلا مقدما






majdiotoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك






أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من شروحات رائعه





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن






majdiotoom قال:


> اكثر من رائعه الشروحات






أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> الله يجزيك الجنة متابعين اولا بأول






سيد طه محمد قال:


> والله يا أخي أنا مش لاقي كلام يوفيك حقك ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك خير الجزاء على مساعدتك لزملائك شروحات أكثر من رائعة كعادتك دائما أتمنى لك مزيد كل توفيق و تألق.






السيف العراقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونور طريقك وحفظ والديك من كل مكروه
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك






فارس رضا عليوة قال:


> بارك اللـــــــــــه فيك وزادك من علمه ونفعك به --- مشكوووووور على مجهوداتك الرائعة لانك دائما رائع






olma قال:


> الحقيقة انت من يستحق الشكر والتقدير، ونرجو ان لا يهمك الأصوات المحبطة ودوما من الخير ان نشعل شمعة من ان نلعن لون العتمة ، جزاك الله خيرا" لكل ماتقدمه






essam awad11 قال:


> أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى
> وجزاك الله خيرا






ابو البهاء88 قال:


> ينصر دينك . وبارك الله فيك . الموضوع كثير قيم






ناصرالمهندس قال:


> شكرا لك






azeez3500 قال:


> مشكور علي الموضوع المهم






aymanghaffar قال:


> بارك الله فيك و شكرا على المجهود







عوف ابو غانم قال:


> شكرا لجهودكم






saadetman قال:


> شكرا بارك الله فيك







ديار26 قال:


> جزاك الله بالتي هي احسن
> مشكور يالغالي
> موفق يارب







saidelsayedab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وأسأل الله الشفاء لوالديك ولجميع مرضي المسلمين







ابونمه قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير







ماجد الحسينى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك







galal zakaria قال:


> بارك الله فيك وافاض عليك من علمه وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء







محمد نتوف قال:


> مشكورين على تبسيط الأمور







كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك والله أن كلمة شكرا لك قليلة في حقك وتستاهل التقييم







أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> تم التحميل وجزاك الله خير







محمد 977 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي
> مشكوووووووووووووور من صميم القلب
> الف الف الف شكر







hamzeaziz قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير







مشعلكو قال:


> بارك الله فيك







احمد 22 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا عنا وشفا لك والداك واطال الله لك فى اعمارهما
> ونطمع فى المزيد







إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ....







alvdivua قال:


> السلام عليكم باش مهندس
> لا زالت مشاركاتكم تزخر بالفائدة وتفيض بالمعرفة وتتكلل عنها خبرة تُذهب عنا قيود الدراسة التقليدية
> فلكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ,,,
> ولكن اخوتكم في اليمن يلاقون الصعوبة في اخذ الروابط لأن الروابط في موقع 4shear وهذا الموقع في اليمن مغلق فلذا نرجوا من اساتذتنا ان يعيدوا رفع المشاركات على موقع mediafair ولكم جزيل الشكر







alkadry قال:


> ربنا يشفي ابويك وجميع مرضى المسلمين وكل مريض في الدنيا.
> جزاك الله خيرا.







hcivileng قال:


> الف شكر على الشرح... ممتع







أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> جزاك الله خير مهندسنا القدير أيمن على مواصلتك المحاضرات الرائعة





essam awad11 قال:


> أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى







samky قال:


> شكراً لك اخي الكريم على هذا المشاركة







أبو محمد الرملي قال:


> قال رسول الله* - ‬صلى الله عليه وسلم*-: { ‬إن من الناس مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر،* ‬وإن من الناس مفاتيح للشر مغاليق للخير،* ‬فطوبى لمن جعل الله مفاتيح الخير على* ‬يديه وويل لمن جعل الله مفاتيح الشر على* ‬يديه } * . ( ‬صحيح ابن ماجة ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا اخي ليس قريبي ولكننا جميعا قناديل 



engelsha3er2010 قال:


> عايز الكتب ضروري يابشمهندس لو سمحت لانني مشروع انشاءات بالحاسب في هندسة الزقازيق والكلام ده مطلوب مني وبحاجة إليه كووود او pdf ايا كان المصدر






saidelsayedab قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا م/أيمن وسدد خطاك وزادك علما






hatoooma قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً​






alsahrif قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير ,,, دائما متميز ,,, ماشاء الله ,,,
> لكن يا حبذا لو تم رفع المفات على موقع mediafire
> ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






parasismic قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك







اشرف الخراط قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا طالب بكالريوس هندسه طنطا
> مشروع structure
> وبجد منبهر بمجهودك الكبير معانا يا باشمهندس ايمن والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا علي تلك الردود الرقيقة


----------



## myada1 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا..جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## princess nana (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي جدا م/ ايمن علي محاضرات الزلازل هتفرق معاي اوي


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## civil mo7amed (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماري كوري (20 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك ...... الله يرزقني ابن بار زيك


----------



## م/ بشير حطروم (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## wagih khalid (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة هبه (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس ايمن
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elnino (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الفارس2010 (8 فبراير 2012)

*gلو سمحت يابشمهندس كان ليا طلب صغير *

*أرجو رفع الدورة على الميديا فاير*​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (1 مارس 2012)

زادك الله علما


----------



## السيدنصير (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ramyoo9 (20 أبريل 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## reem220 (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بك وبعلمك وبشبابك


----------



## zeeko (1 مايو 2012)

رفع الله قدرك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## maxifile (19 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ترفع الفديوهات على اى موقع غير 4shared عشان مش عارف انزل اى فيديو من عليه وبيجبلى الرسالة دى


----------



## eng.aboddahab (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*لوسمحت يا هندسه ترفع الفيديوهات تاني الله يباركلك وينفع بيك*

لوسمحت يا هندسه ترفع الفيديوهات تاني الله يباركلك وينفع بيك


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## engineerengineer2 (22 مارس 2013)

م/ايمن المحترم
انا مهندس مدنى و عندى مشكله محيرانى جدا عندى فريم فى منطقة زلازل 2 )2b) ارتفاعه 12 م وبحر 20 م عملته طبعا فريم لأتمكن من نقل جزء من العزوم على العمود وبتالتالى الوصله بين الكمره والعمود هى وصله جاسئه فكيف تكون مرنه فى نفس الوقت لمقتومة الزلازل وهل كافى الاعتماد على الفريم لمقاومة الزلزال دون حوائط قص حيث اننى اعتبرها IMRF ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القافله (22 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mim87 (29 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك و في والديك


----------



## taibi (15 يوليو 2013)

Merci beacoup


----------



## fares ashraf (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي انت مبدع انا كل البرامج الي انت شارحها نزلتها عندي
وكل شي ممكن انت تكون شارحه بنزله 

الله يجزيك الجنه


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

